# My birthday tommorow



## Lapai (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm excited owo


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 8, 2021)

Happy Birthday (well one day early)!! Do you have any plans??


----------



## Lapai (Apr 8, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Happy Birthday (well one day early)!! Do you have any plans??


I dont know .w.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 8, 2021)

Well good food should definitely be somewhere during the day. Cake too, or some sort of sweet. But whatever you end up doing, I hope you have a great day! I always liked going to the zoo for my birthday.. Or shopping lol


----------



## Lapai (Apr 8, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Well good food should definitely be somewhere during the day. Cake too, or some sort of sweet. But whatever you end up doing, I hope you have a great day! I always liked going to the zoo for my birthday.. Or shopping lol


thank you so much >.<


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

happy blated birthday.

hope the cake was nice.


----------

